# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Dieta 3D Chili - Czy to naprawdę działa ?!

## Kamilcia

Witam.

Naczytałam się wiele o diecie 3D z chili. Ale nadal nie jestem pewna czy to działa.
Ma ona nawet przeciwwskazania dla kobiet w ciąży  :Smile:  I nie tylko.
Stąd moje pytanie czy ta dieta jest ogólnie skuteczna ?

----------


## Kamilcia

Naprawdę nikt nie spotkał się z tą dietą wcześniej ? 
Czy po prostu nie macie ochoty się wypowiadać na ten temat.

----------


## Kindzia

Specjalnie założyłam to konto dla ciebie. Ta dieta jest nie opłacalna. 
Powiem więcej odwiedź dietetyka który ułoży dietę specjalnie dla ciebie.
Będzie ona tylko pod ciebie, dzięki czemu przyniesie rezultaty. Zamiast głupkowato się pytać czy ta dieta zadziała. To mogłaś porozmawiać z kimś kto mógłby bez problemowo odpowiedzieć na twoje pytanie.

----------


## Kamilcia

Większość dietetyków ma płatność od godziny. A za darmo to raczej nie miał by chęci porozmawiać. Pomimo tego i tak dziękuję za odpowiedź. Już poczytałam o tej diecie. Większość opinii jest negatywna, przez mała wartość witamin w niej zawartych. Co powodowało by stopniowe wycieńczenie organizmu. Chcąc nie chcąc podchodzę teraz do niej bardziej sceptycznie. Niż podchodziłam do niej wcześniej. Coraz bardziej dochodzę do wniosku, że tylko ćwicząc można dojść do dobrej formy.

----------


## Kindzia

Zamiast poddawać swoje ciało wyczerpującej nic nie dającej diecie to przejdź się na siłownię. 
Na crossfit albo aerobik. Lepiej na tym wyjdziesz niż na bezmyślnym katowaniu się dietą, która nie będzie dla ciebie przyjemna. A sport może stać się twoim konikiem.

----------


## Kamilcia

Sądzisz, że to będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem niż ścisła dieta.

----------


## Kindzia

Jeśli zmniejszysz spożywane kalorie i ćwiczenia, to wyjdziesz na tym o wiele lepiej niż stosowała byś samą dietę. To zawsze lepiej wychodzi niż katowanie się wciąż dietami. Widziałam wiele kobiet które stosowały same diety i nic z tego nie miały. A po długim czasie bardzo spada samo ocena. I jest im coraz trudniej, z podjęciem jakiegoś działania.

----------


## przemo.rm

Przeczytałem przykładowe jadłospisy tej diety i...HORROR  :Smile:  Ostre przyprawy przez taki okres czasu są niezdrowe....dużo słodkich rzeczy w tej diecie i mało wartościowych...co najwyżej wrzodów się mozna nabawić  :Big Grin:

----------


## przemo.rm

tu jest troszke lepsze dieta chilli  :Wink:  
poradnikzdrowie.pl/diety/odchudzajace/dieta-3d-chili-jadlospis-na-kazdy-dzien-dieta-3d-chili-co-mozna-jesc_41218.html

ale i tak posiłek na odchudzanie ma być zdrowy, zbilansowany na lekkim ujemnym bilansie kalorycznym - podstawa to trening kardio + siłowy/crossfit!

----------


## Kamilcia

Chyba zapiszę się do siłowni. Teraz w saturn fitness są świetne promocje. I jest możliwość chodzenia do 2 siłowni  :Smile:  A na jednej mają basen i niedługo otworzą kort do tenisa  :Smile:

----------

